# French Passion



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have just joined French Passion and on receiving my books I find the directions to the sites are very vague. They do not give - as far as I can see - the postal address so I can plug it into the GPS.
Are the sites hard to find? as they would appear to be.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We only used a few but did not find them to be hard to find. There are usually plenty of the France Passion flower symbols at road junctions or end of drives and you soon get attuned to watching for them.

One thing we did learn ( after a tough 13 point turn in a tiny farmyard) is that you park at the site first ( ie follow the flower sign) before going to introduce yourself to the owners.

I left a note of thanks to the owners when we left each place and next time intend to take some postcards of our home town rather than write on a scruffy piece of paper torn from a notebook.

It's an excellent idea and we shall certainly make more use of it in the future.

G.


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

ive been on the site to join france passion when it comes to pay the site is not secure,did you send a cheque or wire the payment? cheers .frenchy.


----------



## 95388 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Passion France good vibs*

post to flyboy.

I heard about Passion France and joined by sending a cheque in the post, we are new to Motorhoming and as we were going to the Vendee for two weeks we stopped off at farm just outside St. Omer. The lady was great and we all enjoyed the meal she provided. Only snag was that at 3am the peacocks and various other birds started to sing. We left without saying goodbye but the farm was surrounded by owls. I have sent her an english owl as she collected them as a thank you. We felt very safe and would recommend anyone to join this great scheme.
Hope this helps Georgi.


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Are French Passion sites open all year round*

I've been thinking of joining French Passion. Has anybody used them in the winter?


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Once we have bought our RV this will be one of the schemes we will join.

I really like Grizzly's idea of giving the French host a post card or picture. =D> 

I think I would choose one with Pat & myself and the RV in the background,this momento could be displayed by the host for other MH's to view.

What do other think?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> I really like Grizzly's idea of giving the French host a post card or picture. =D>
> 
> I think I would choose one with Pat & myself and the RV in the background,this momento could be displayed by the host for other MH's to view.


Great Idea .. as the scheme runs from easter to easter I'll wait till next spring before joining, I like the idea of a pic too


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have logged quite a few of the locations in the POI section here >>>> France Passion POI Link <<<<<


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Jim,

What software have you used to record your POI link I couldn't download them.

What format is ov.2?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. On our recent trip down France we met many people who have used Passion and we seem to be the only ones who have had a bad experience. Offered an evening meal , as it was my birthday we accepted and were then presented with a bill for nearly £60.
I still think its a good idea though, and they are easy to find.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

I recorded them with TomTom 5
James


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys and girls, the information is helpful. I did just send my credit card details in an e-mail I will just watch my statements very closely if anything untoward should appear I will just let the CC know. We are off in the middle of next month so I will let you all know how I get on with FP. I just thought the directions were a bit vague. Thanks for the POI's I have TT5 so here's hoping.


----------

